# (my) Bob Fionda's Gremlin



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

well i have had my Gremlin from Bob Fionda now for 2 weeks, at first i kept it unbanded for collections sake, but that did not last long! it just kept calling to me, i put it in a drawer to silence it, went to make a snack and found it staring at me in the cupboard? i knew at that point i had to shoot it or perhaps fall to its "gremlin's mojo" so to do it justice i pulled out a set of Nathans double thera gold bandsets. i was reluctant to shoot it because i did not want to muck up the finish, but it needed to be shot, i began with 3/8' steel it shoots well, accurate as any i have, but the ss was calling for more, so i dug my .44cal lead from BH and took a few shots with the lead, missed the first 2 times, my targets are small since my shooting distance isnt as far as most of yours, but on my third shot i hit, now i know why lead is for hunting! the .44 is almost identical in size to the 3/8' steel, but the steel when it hits my little hanging key just make it bounce around, this is 1 hit with the lead................. huge difference............... good shooter Bob, thanks again


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good!
Such a unique frame....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's one unique frame, ... lucky bloke


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks Ben it was actually a birthday present from Bob


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great slingshot for an old guy!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Great slingshot for an old guy!


my thoughts exactly, i am looking for an old guy to give it to....................... i know where you live Irfan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> my thoughts exactly, i am looking for an old guy to give it to....................... i know where you live Irfan


OMG..... time to activate my stealth mode now


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> my thoughts exactly, i am looking for an old guy to give it to....................... i know where you live Irfan


OMG..... time to activate my stealth mode now








[/quote]darn you tech guys!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Just don't get it wet or feed it after midnight!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Just don't get it wet or feed it after midnight!


Ya but then he could send us all one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Just don't get it wet or feed it after midnight!


sounds just like the father to my high school gf .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad you found it a good shooter Mark. Enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

well one things for sure I'm jealous


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mckee said:


> well one things for sure I'm jealous


well thanks M.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sin duda un regalo valioso Mark,

Felicidades!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Sin duda un regalo valioso Mark,
> 
> Felicidades!


gracias amigo, porque yo intiendo aqui?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Sin duda un regalo valioso Mark,
> 
> Felicidades!


gracias amigo, porque yo intiendo aqui?








[/quote]

Porque eres brillante de mente Mark jeje!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Just don't get it wet or feed it after midnight!


sounds just like the father to my high school gf . 
[/quote]

That is hilarious!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_What a valuable gift!! Bob's SS are outstanding as always. Congrats







_


----------

